# Scratch grains??



## aneedforfun (May 7, 2004)

I have been feeding my birds scratch grains (cracked corn,wheat, milo) is this ok feed for them or should I add something else


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

If you can find a feed supply store near you they might sell a good "pigeon mix" or get in contact with a pigeon club in your area and see where the members buy their feed from.

There are many different pigeon mixes, these are some of the seeds that are in the mixes:
Whole corn, white peas, green peas, maple peas, wheat, barley, milo, flax seed, millet, buckwheat, unpopped popcorn, black oil sunflower seeds, safflower, and many other types.
Some fanciers also feed their pigeon just pellets that are specific for pigeons. They are balanced nutritionally and contain vitamins and minerals as well as calcium and other good things.

Red cross grit or oyster shell grit is good in a seperate container.
Try adding some ACV (Apple Cider Vinegar) to the water once a week or so (the dose is about 3 tbsp per gallon of water or afew drops in the water dish)


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Since I have pet Roosters in the pen with the pigeons, I feed scratch and regular pigeon mix. The pigeon mix is placed in the pigeon feeders and off the ground but the feeder on the ground for the chickens is a mix of the two and some of my pigeons do eat the scratch too but that is not all they get and it is their choice if they want to eat it or not. As for grit - I do offer it but since mine have access to the ground which is sand they play in it more than anything so I don't worry about it too much unless of course they start to show signs of needing something extra.

 I go for variety and then try not to worry about it too much, otherwise I just make myself crazy!


----------

